# Dr. Kilmer's Swamp Root wooden medicine cabinet / advertising n



## BDBottle (Aug 7, 2012)

Just bought this from an older fella today, he didn't know much about it and neither do I. I haven't been able to find any other crate/cabinet like this one. I pulled out the shelves and a lot of them have pieces of advertising from other crates, some have very old paper advertising on the bottom of the shelves but they're nailed through [&o]

 Any way just thought I'd post this and see if anyone knows what it could have been used for, if it was just something someone made back then, or if there are more like these two.


----------



## BDBottle (Aug 7, 2012)

.


----------



## BDBottle (Aug 7, 2012)

.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

Killer Kilmer Find !  I like it !


----------



## bikegoon (Aug 10, 2012)

ooo my...

 I like that!

 I am guessing something a store could use as a sales aid? Or something they used whilst traveling around peddling the stuff?

 What a find.
 Ever sell it drop me a line.


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 10, 2012)

very cool primitive cabinet that I'm guessing was made by someone who worked at a drug store or had acces to their throw aways. The use of word remedy should date it just after 1906, probably. Not an advertising piece, just a utilitarian piece made by someone who had access to all those crates that were trash then but that we would all love to own today.


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 6, 2013)

I know this post is old but I just found a Dr.Kilmers Swamp Root bottle the other day  I will post a pic of it later


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 9, 2013)

welcome to the forum destiny.


----------



## MissDestiny (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you! I honestly didn't know other people did this  My whole family thinks I am wierd for it. Especially since I am only 17 but hey better than what most teens are doing. Glad to fit in somewhere


----------



## banjobot (Jun 21, 2013)

Olden days dumpster diving and recycling. that is just wonderful!


----------



## Macaco (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice! I would put that thing in my living room. My wife wouldn't like it but-----  []


----------



## ms.gal (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a chest of drawers my Grandma had the local jack of all trade's  guy make..with deep drawers..He used scrap wood..found advertizing for coffee..stuff like that ..outside was probably the only wood he bought! this was made in about 1930 or so


----------



## jjfever5k (Sep 18, 2013)

was this recently up for sale somewhere? it look very familiar. I love it!


----------



## swalker1867 (May 20, 2015)

I Have A Green Dr Kilmars Swamp Root Kidney, Liver, Bladder Remedy! Seam on Corner Of Bottle Top Seams Attached! Any Buyers?


----------



## jjfever5k (May 20, 2015)

swalker - is it labeled?


----------



## swalker1867 (May 20, 2015)

Embossed Yes Its Labled


----------



## jjfever5k (May 20, 2015)

I'm interested in checking it out. Can you send a photo via PM or email (ttaperecorder@hotmail.com)...or post one here?


----------

